# Freeview box standby.



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

My freeview box keeps going into standby so progs i have asked tivo to record are missed, as i don`t use the freeview box for normal viewing at all this is a pain, am i the only one with this problem, my main viewing box is my sky h/d box which is trouble free.I hope this is the correct forum to air this problem.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I can't help you personally, but I suspect that others who can will want to know what model of freeview box you have.


----------



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

It is a thomson box, i can`t remember the model, but it seems to be about downloading new listings and epg so i thought other boxes may have suffered the same fate.


----------



## stevencarpenter (Sep 4, 2003)

I have a Tompson DTI-1000 (http://www.thomson.net/EN/Home/Mini...l?category=Ter_Retail Products&model=DTI 1001), and there looks to be a problem since the upgrade to 4.3 (I was running 2.1 before) which now seems to perform checks overnight (last Wednesday was the most recent occurance) to see if there is an EPG or software upgrade.

It is very frustrating especially as I had this freview decoder as it had fab reviews for its pucture quality (it is a rebadged Grundig) but its dropped a few notiches since the over the air update a couple of weeks ago).

I have raised a case with Thomson and will wait to see what they say, as I could do with disabling the EPG as I use the TiVo anyway as a way not to get the updates and seeing the box in standby mode in the morning.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Does the box start up to a channel if you turn off the mains power and turn it back on again?
If it does then a digital mains timer set to turn off the power a few minutes after the regular overnight check and restart a minute later might be a cheap work around to bring it up again each day.


----------



## stevencarpenter (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent an email to Thomson last night and got the following reply today....

"Thank you for your e-mail.

This is a situation that the people responsible for the download are aware of, they are currently investigating the problem and hope to have a solution in the near future.

Regards

Thomson Helpline"

Great!  Just have to wait for an over the air fix to arrive! Yippee.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

stevencarpenter said:


> Great!  Just have to wait for an over the air fix to arrive! Yippee.


I have learned not to expect that promises made by customer service people will always be fulfilled.


----------



## tivofromdayone (Aug 19, 2005)

you are not alone, it all relates to the new epg. How annoying is it that the update request defaults to ' going into standby, cancel this message if you dont want it to do so', It would be better to say ' press a button to go into standby if you require the update, then default back to viewing if you dont want it'. Annoying beyond belief. I am using a thomson fdt2000, and if they dont sort this auto shut off crap out soon it will be in a skip very soon. Anybody suggest a replacement that doesn't do this auto shutdown?

the thread related to the reasons for this latest foul up is on the digital spy forum thread number 552393 (I cant post the link as the spam filter blocks me as I havent posted enough)


----------



## jrg (May 26, 2002)

Not only do they regularly drop into standby, since the latest software update, but channel changing is now less reliable.

In the last two days, mine has failed to change to BBC 1 (so I missed Friday's HIGNFY), and then stuck on Channel 5 (so I missed Dr Who, and the HIGNFY repeat, and a few other things.)

I gave it the benefit of the doubt, after that previous week of unreliability (when they did that software upgrade that broke Tivo's channel changing), but now missing Dr Who and HIGNFY is unforgiveable. I think I shall be trying one of these Wharfdale DV832BN receivers from Argos, mentioned in another thread.


----------



## nathan (Feb 18, 2002)

stevencarpenter said:


> Sent an email to Thomson last night and got the following reply today....


What was the email addy you sent it to? Mine has updated too and I'd like to complain about it going into standby.


----------



## frm3390 (Jun 3, 2007)

check h


----------



## stevencarpenter (Sep 4, 2003)

nathan said:


> What was the email addy you sent it to? Mine has updated too and I'd like to complain about it going into standby.


The email was sent to [email protected]


----------



## stevencarpenter (Sep 4, 2003)

Just thought you might like an update on the STB shutdown at 3am

I sent my 3rd email to support and received a phone call back. Spoke to a customer rep on the phone for 10 minutes.

The fix is currently scheduled for 9th July OTA U/G for EPG issues.
The update is delayed a 3rd time due to issues fixing the software.
The upgrade to v4.8 (which causes the STB to go into standby) delivered the ability for Teletext EPG updates and is why the STB goes into standby looking for these.
The problem is worse as the updates are not there and so there is no actual update downloaded - just a load of aggro for us PVR users.
Even more frustrating is that the next version of software will not deliver the ability to switch off update checking (thus preventing annoying 'press x if you want to delay this update' banners) meaning when it is delivered, there is a very real chance that a channel (not necessarily the right one) will be recorded but with a banner on it.

I mean just how hard can it be to support PVR users?

Anyhow, most interestingly was these little snippets.

Thomson is getting out of the direct sale STB market in 12-18 months. They are going to build boxes and badge for other people.
'There are no plans for future updates to the STB this is seen as the last'.


----------



## tivofromdayone (Aug 19, 2005)

Thomson hardware is already in other boxes badged accordingly. The Ferguson fdt2000 is a Thomson DTI1000 in a different box. Ferguson also suffers the same update problem. Complaints to ferguson bringing back a similar 'we are working on it' response. I couldnt be bothered waiting, Ferguson and Thomson now both being on the 'wont be buying from them again' list. It is annoying that a box that worked fine for a PVR user until a useless (to us) update ruined it. Either way, I jumped ship and bought a cheap digilogic DSTB1000. Tivo and I are now both very happy again. Ironically, the digilogic actually appears to be doing a better job than my ferguson did, so in the end I can put it down to a forced upgrade.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5283307#post5283307


----------

